# WB Discharge CMYK



## ncpirate (Apr 30, 2017)

Hey all,
Fairly new to WB Discharge and was hoping someone out there would help me out with the CMYK on Black shirts issue. Do I need to use a Discharge white, Flash, then wet on wet cmyk? Or wet on wet discharge cmyk? Need specifics if possible.

Thanks


----------



## aircool (May 6, 2017)

We do a lot of Process printing with conventional inks on darks.
I don't think you would be able to do CMYK printing with discharge.


----------



## ncpirate (Apr 30, 2017)

Thanks for the response. I was able to get up with Johnathan Monaco at Catspit Screen Printing. 

Hello Nicholas, 
You should be able to do wet on wet discharge with CMYK. Do a discharge base with or without white pigment, flash and then lay down CMYK wet. 

Best regards, 
Jonathan Monaco
Catspit Productions, LLC
480-899-9089


----------

